# I love it Dish Network officically has League Pass



## Satelittefreak (Jun 16, 2002)

Dish Network just told me they got League Pass for 159 early bird special.. The best part about it you dont have to subscribe to any package just pay a $5 dollar a month access fee and sports programming is yours. Direct Tv wants me to pay 31.99 a month for there sports programing. Bad move Direct Tv why would I pay that when I Can get all my sports packages for 5$ a month. The best part of the deal is I was grandfathered by Direc Tv for the sports package and Dish tells me tonight they are in negotiations for extra innings wow . Direc who merge or no merger good bye Direct TV


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

MLB EI would be the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

MLB EI and the NFL ST, that would be the icing on the cake. :righton:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *MLB EI and the NFL ST, that would be the icing on the cake. :righton: *


Agreed, but how would the blackout rules work? i.e. with no YES Network available to me, would Yankee games still get blacked out?


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

if you don`t live in the ny market or blackout zones you will not be blacked out on extra innings


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How many NBA LB threads do we need?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Everyone is acting like this is Big News! If you search you will see I announced that Dish Network would be getting the NBA Package on October 9th! 

Its good to see Dish Planning for life after the merger.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newflyer7 _
> *if you don`t live in the ny market or blackout zones you will not be blacked out on extra innings *


Seems kind of strange that YES Network is not OTA, yet they will blackout the games in the NY DMA. Is there an exact rule or is it just at the discretion of the rights owners?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are the NBALP blackout rules from the Directv website:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NBA LEAGUE PASS 

How are blackouts determined? 

Blackout restrictions apply to all NBA games that are offered on NBA LEAGUE PASS. Such blackout restrictions are designed to protect the television rights holders in the competing teams' respective home markets. Blackouts are not based on arena sellouts. 

Local Broadcasts
If a local over-the-air network has the rights to broadcast an NBA game in its local area, customers in that area will be unable to receive that game via their satellite service. However, they may be able to see the game via their local channels. 

Example of how blackouts work:
The Lakers are playing the Rockets and both teams are broadcasting the game locally — KCAL-Channel 9 in the Los Angeles area and Fox Sports Net Southwest in the Houston area. NBA LEAGUE PASS subscribers living in the Los Angeles area will be blacked out within the Lakers' over-the-air territory. To see the game, they must be able to receive KCAL. Subscribers living outside of the KCAL coverage area will receive the game via NBA LEAGUE PASS unless they live in the Houston area. Subscribers in the Houston area will be blacked out of the game for NBA LEAGUE PASS.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope that helps.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, it sounds like Nets games would not be blacked out in the NY Metro area as YES is not OTA. Does that sound right?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

No, only out-of-market games are available on NBALP.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

YES!, You would be able to watch the Nets on the YES network


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

cnsf:

You will have to watch local games on their respective RSNs for NYC: FSNY, MSG, YES, Metro.

YES and Metro aren't on your satellite system, you say? Welcome to the nightmare Philadelphia fans have experienced for years. You will NOT see those games, with or without sports packages, even if the RSN isn't on your satellite system.

Comcast Sportsnet refuses to provide service for satellite customers, so no regional Flyers, Sixers or Phillies coverage. Even with Center Ice, League Pass or Extra Innings.

To see those games you must choose a service that provides apporpriate RSN. (In Philly, that'd be Comcast cable; In NYC, you'll currently need DirecTV to get YES, or cable service for YES and Metro)

And yes (not YES), it is a bad system that hurts the local satellite viewer.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Ryan, thank you that helped. Unfortunately, I only have the alternate of Cablevision and I currently have E*.....

woe is me.....unless $800 finds its way into my pocket for two DirecTivos, a regular receiver and a D* dish.....

What would I lose by converting to D* from E* anyway? Not locals, not Pay channels (compare TC Premier w/E* Everything Pak)....WGN? WSBK?


----------



## Reverend Ike (Oct 23, 2002)

For what it's worth, the famous NBA placeholder page on the Dish site is no longer "blank" ...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/sports_events/nba/index.shtml


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

cnsnf..... I feel your pain. Im a big Nets and Yankee fan. It’s unbelievable that dish network blacks out the game on this free preview of the nba lp. I know if I was able to see the Nets on this nba lp; I would quickly sign up for it. Watching other teams play is cool but I just want to see my Nets. I not getting DTV to get YES, I'll just keep hoping that YES and Dish can come to some type of agreement. But im sure that Charlie will put an extra WE channel before he get Yes.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a feeling that Charlie has seen the light. I wouldn't be surprised if YES is added to the Dish line-up in the next few months. He was very foolish to surrender the biggest market in the country to DTV. Look at the gains in subscribers that DTV picked up in NY-NJ area by adding YES. That was a great opportunity for Dish, but Charlie preferred another pissing contest by listening to a handful of anti-sports people. Although YES is expensive, I still haven't heard the costs increasing for DTV subs because of the addition of YES. Don't get me wrong, the cost of YES is way out of line, but by the same token, the more customers Dish gets, the better for the company and its subscribers.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

WGN (national feed) is on DirecTV, WSBK is not. (For OOM subs, I assume WSBK is there for Boston subs)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Scott, do you have any information on the Extra Innings package? Is the MLB EI package still exclusive to DirecTV? Dish has PLENTY of time to negotiate a good deal before next season.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

They may have PLENTY of time now, but they'll probably finalize the deal on April 1st - giving subs about two days to subscribe. Kinda seems they way they have added the sports sub packages. At least it will be more efficient next year for NBA and NHL (one would hope).


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Didn't someone here mention the reason that Dish now has Center Ice and League Pass is because both leagues are willling to do a revenue sharing plan rather then flat fee from all subscribers (or something like that)? Dish doesn't want to increase the cost to all subscribers if only a handful of people will subscribe to these packages.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MLB EI is no longer exclusive to D*. I have a feeling E* will get in the spring, nothing concrete, just a gut feeling. Ironically, I thought Extra Innings would be the first sports package E* would get. NFL ST looks bleak. I don't think the WNBA package has a shot on E*. Is the Mega March Madness exclusive to D*? Mega March Madness along w/ WNBA SP and MLS Shootout are not listed on Indemands website.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I hope the MLB EI will be added. With NBA LP and MLB EI, I will have everything I want on Dish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

The NBA package is 159.00? I am surprised at the PQ on the games..... I think I will subscibe to the package..... What is the 5.00 fee someone was talking about?


----------



## lkw (Apr 25, 2002)

That's the fee for maintaining your account if you don't want any basic package (AT50 starts at $21.99).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Is the Mega March Madness exclusive to D*?*


Yes technically. It seems to be a bunch of one year deals in the past. I'm not sure if there is a multi-year deal yet. Its one of the best deals out there. $50 for all the out of market games... Mega March Madness is a trademark of DirecTV. They negotiated an agreement with CBS Sports to have the package. I don't see why Dish or in Demand couldn't negotiate the same deal. They just have to come up with a new name. :shrug:


----------

